# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  Update on Dual Survival 3.

## Sarge47

On July 4th Cody posted a notice on his FB page that the last episode of DS 3 has been completed.  Keep on the alert Cody Lundin fans!     :Detective: 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cody-L...24508247561387

----------


## Beerjerk

YES!!!!! Been wondering when I'd see the ol' barefoot hippie on tv again! Can't wait!

----------


## Batch

Sarge there are 10 (season 1) or 12 (season 2) episodes per season. Cody posted this on July 4:




> Somewhere in South America....from the driest to the wettest, episode *four* for Dual Survival season three has been completed. Hope you all are doing well..Happy Birthday America! cody


So they are around 1/3 the way through taping or the season is going to be real short this year.

They usually air in late April or Early June. So, I wonder if we aren't going to be seeing these in the fall.

Seems to me there was some feet dragging or negotiating that held it up until when Cody posted in April that there would be a season 3.

----------


## Graf

Gonna miss Dave though.

----------


## Sarge47

Read this whole page about Cody Lundin and survival TV!  Also read the last entry where he discusses the change up in partners:

http://www.codylundin.com/survive_tv.html  :Thumbup1:

----------


## Sarge47

From Cody's FB page: (June 6th.)

Photo: Somewhere in South America....driest place i have ever visited.

HI Campers!
Just back from shooting another episode of Dual Survival. Below are answers to some questions people have been asking.

When will season three of Dual Survival air? I don't know, but rumors are early winter. I'll keep everyone posted.

How many shows will be in season three? 13.

Who is your new partner? Discovery will announce him as they see fit, however, it is a person who has not been on TV before. He has a pedigree in Special Operations, (20 years) and is an expert in unconventional warfare. Discovery has vetted him, I have vetted him, and I have looked through his credentials, a folder one inch thick with diplomas, awards, schools, etc.... bad Mo Fo who has done great service for our country.

Why don't you answer our facebook questions? Due to drama not of my doing, the DS shoot schedule has shifted, and I am working two full time jobs; teaching for my Aboriginal Living Skills School, and shooting Dual Survival. (Historically, Dual Survival starts shooting in October...we started in April) I have little time for anything else and will get to questions when I am able. My apologies. 

Stay safe everyone! cody

----------


## Batch

Cool, at least we have some info on when it will air. Thanks, for the update Sarge!

----------


## Sarge47

From Cody's Facebook page:

Hey Campers!
Just back from filming in Eastern Europe, our first visit to that part of the world since Dual Survival was created. Here is some news regarding the show, however, as with everything in TV land, this is all subject to change as the network dictates. 

My new partner:
He will be introduced to the world by Discovery the week after Thanksgiving. As I have said before, he is a Special Operations veteran at the top of the food chain. The Government told Discovery what they could and could not say about his background...nuff said!

Season Three Airing:
With the caveat above, episode one of season three is supposed to air the first week of January.

I hope you all have a Happy Thanksgiving! Stay safe, cody

I can hardly wait!    
 :Cool2:

----------


## ElevenBravo

Cool!  Ill miss DC, even with the mystique of validity/cloud of stolen valor. 

CL is a true bush hippy.  I dont agree with everything he does, but..... hes cool to watch on TV, and a good personality. At least what he does, works for him!

I wonder who they picked to be his new husband!  Been a lot of speculation, but looks like they at least validated this guy (this time, doh!).

Thanks for the update OP!
Andrew

----------


## itsken78

Joseph Teti is the new co-host for DS season 3

----------


## ElevenBravo

> Joseph Teti is the new co-host for DS season 3


The best my Googlefu could get me is:
http://soldiersystems.net/2012/07/08...dual-survival/
And that is vague as all get out.  



> We *believe* that the new co-host


So, I remain as before, clueless as to who it will be.  This Teti guy must have just fell out the sky, I find it hard to believe they picked someone with no public image.

I was really hoping it would be Myke Hawk.

Andrew

----------


## Sarge47

> I was really hoping it would be Myke Hawk.
> 
> Andrew


I'm glad it's not.  Mykel is a close 2nd to Bear Grylls!     :Cool2:

----------


## hunter63

> I was really hoping it would be Myke Hawk.
> 
> Andrew


Yeah, well, I was kind hoping for Ruth........But you know how I am.....

----------


## itsken78

On Joseph Teti's FAQ page. 





> Q: How did you get picked for “Dual Survival”?
> A: It actually started prior to doing a pilot for Spike TV . Although it never aired, I did meet several people that were instrumental in me getting the opportunity to test for “Dual Survival”. Like most other industries, the “movie / reality TV” industry is small. My name was mentioned for “Dual Survival” by one of the producers I met while shooting the Spike pilot. I was contacted by an Executive Producer at Discovery and asked me if I wanted to do a “chemistry test” with one of their hosts on a survival show. In the beginning Discovery was being somewhat secretive on who I was going to be doing a “chemistry test” with, which is normal. If you don’t know what a “chemistry test” is, it’s exactly that…a test to see how I would interact and react to the other person while on camera. There were 5 of us that went to Arizona to test with Cody. The other 4 guys had strong special operations backgrounds, Army, Navy, Air Force, Marines. I got picked.


resume



> Joseph Teti is a veteran of both US military and US government special operations units. He is a former Force Recon Marine, Army Special Forces “Green Beret”, and a former operator in a highly classified government counter-terrorist unit.
> 
> He is a combat veteran of both OIF (Operation Iraqi Freedom) in Iraq, and OEF (Operation Enduring Freedom) in Afghanistan. He planned and conducted a broad range of special operations missions covering the entire operational continuum. These missions gave the President of the United States an option when overt military and / or diplomatic actions were not viable or politically feasible. Operations of this nature required rapid response with surgical application of a wide variety of unique skills, while maintaining the lowest possible profile of U.S. involvement.
> 
> Joseph has performed high-risk PSD (Personal Security Detail) operations in Afghanistan and Iraq for U.S. government and civilian clients. He was also a member of a U.S. State Department close protection team assigned to several high profile government officials and visiting diplomats in Israel. Working out of the U.S. Embassy in Tel Aviv, and the U.S. Consulate in Jerusalem, he operated in high risk areas throughout the country to include Ramallah, Abu Dis, Jericho, The Gaza Strip and the West Bank. He has extensive experience and training in fully armored vehicle operations, advance team operations, motorcade operations, CAT (Counter Assault Team) operations and surveillance/counter surveillance operations.
> 
> A graduate of over 30 formal schools in regards to special operations, his skill sets and experiences are highly diverse. He has attended several survival schools over his career and is one of a few individuals in the world that hold an instructor certification in tactical tracking operations from legendary tracker and former Rhodesian SAS (Special Air Service), Selous Scout, and David Scott-Donelan.
> 
> He has held a TOP SECRET-SCI with polygraph security clearance, the highest security clearance awarded by the U.S. government.
> ...

----------


## Sarge47

Sounds like he's more than qualified to teach on how to start a fire without matches!       :Mellow:

----------


## ElevenBravo

Good find 78, thanks!

----------


## itsken78

i actually copied it from a bushcraft forum, i can't lay claim to another's work.

----------


## Lone Hunter

I wonder about Discovery's decision to replace Dave with this hard-core military guy.  He's obviously very qualified from a mililtary perspective, but does he have any survival background or expertise?  Cody says he has vetted Teti.  DC has vetted Teti, but reading between the lines that Sarge47 posted from Cody's FB page.....Cody doesn't mention anything about Teti's survival experience much less expertise.  He only talks about Teti's military experience.  Could this "omission" be an important clue about the new guy?  Seems like an odd choice, but I guess we'll see.

----------


## kyratshooter

If this guy was trained by David Scott-Donelan he is one of the best trained survivors in the world. 

You guys apparently do not remember the Selous Scouts.  There was a time when every "special forces" soldier in the world was aware of them.    My concern with using military trained people is that they are, by instinct, very mission completion oriented at the risk of life and limb.  Everything is s "push". 

_"The person that the Selous Scouts were looking for was a mix between the soldier who can work in a unit and a loner who can think and act on his feet.[5]

Selection was rigorous, and even tougher than the Rhodesian Special Air Service course.[citation needed] When volunteers arrived at Wafa Wafa, the Selous Scouts' training camp, on the shores of Lake Kariba they were given a taste of the hardships they would have to endure. On reaching the base (which was a 25-kilometre run away from the drop-off point) they saw only a few straw huts and the blackened embers of a dying fire. There was no food issued. The objective of the training at this point was to narrow the list of potential recruits by starving, exhausting and antagonizing them.[citation needed] This was successful, with 40 or 50 men out of 60 usually dropping out within the first two days of training.

The selection course had a total duration of 17 days. From dawn to 7 am recruits were put through a strength-sapping fitness programme. After they had completed this, they trained in basic combat skills. They were also required to traverse a particularly nasty assault course several times in the course of the training program. The course was designed to overcome their fear of heights. When darkness fell, they began night training. In the first five days of the course, no food was issued, while for the rest of the period only rotten animals were allowed. At the end of training, they had to carry out an endurance march of 100 kilometres. Each volunteer was laden with 30 kilograms of rocks in his packs. These rocks were painted red, to ensure that they could not be discharged and replaced at the end.[4]

The final stage of this march was a speed march, and had to be completed in two-and-a-half hours. For those who survived these days there was a week of leave; they were then taken to a special camp for the dark phase of their training. At this camp, they learned to act and talk like the enemy. The base was built and set out as a genuine rebel camp, and the instructors were on hand to turn the recruits into fully-fledged members of the enemy groups. In this phase recruits were taught to break with habits such as shaving, rising at regular times, smoking and drinking and to adopt a guerrilla lifestyle. The recruits were in the field on patrol with the Selous Scouts only a week after the completion of their training.[4]"_

Note that they were never issued food during the first 5 days of their training and only maggot infested, putred waste offered after that.

----------


## Sarge47

> If this guy was trained by David Scott-Donelan he is one of the best trained survivors in the world. 
> 
> You guys apparently do not remember the Selous Scouts.  There was a time when every "special forces" soldier in the world was aware of them.    My concern with using military trained people is that they are, by instinct, very mission completion oriented at the risk of life and limb.  Everything is s "push". 
> 
> _"The person that the Selous Scouts were looking for was a mix between the soldier who can work in a unit and a loner who can think and act on his feet.[5]
> 
> Selection was rigorous, and even tougher than the Rhodesian Special Air Service course.[citation needed] When volunteers arrived at Wafa Wafa, the Selous Scouts' training camp, on the shores of Lake Kariba they were given a taste of the hardships they would have to endure. On reaching the base (which was a 25-kilometre run away from the drop-off point) they saw only a few straw huts and the blackened embers of a dying fire. There was no food issued. The objective of the training at this point was to narrow the list of potential recruits by starving, exhausting and antagonizing them.[citation needed] This was successful, with 40 or 50 men out of 60 usually dropping out within the first two days of training.
> 
> The selection course had a total duration of 17 days. From dawn to 7 am recruits were put through a strength-sapping fitness programme. After they had completed this, they trained in basic combat skills. They were also required to traverse a particularly nasty assault course several times in the course of the training program. The course was designed to overcome their fear of heights. When darkness fell, they began night training. In the first five days of the course, no food was issued, while for the rest of the period only rotten animals were allowed. At the end of training, they had to carry out an endurance march of 100 kilometres. Each volunteer was laden with 30 kilograms of rocks in his packs. These rocks were painted red, to ensure that they could not be discharged and replaced at the end.[4]
> ...


Sounds like he's more than qualified to teach on how to start a fire without matches!     :Thumbup1:

----------


## wareagle69

> I wonder about Discovery's decision to replace Dave with this hard-core military guy.  He's obviously very qualified from a mililtary perspective, but does he have any survival background or expertise?  Cody says he has vetted Teti.  DC has vetted Teti, but reading between the lines that Sarge47 posted from Cody's FB page.....Cody doesn't mention anything about Teti's survival experience much less expertise.  He only talks about Teti's military experience.  Could this "omission" be an important clue about the new guy?  Seems like an odd choice, but I guess we'll see.


According to Cody in his own words this is what dual survival is supposed to be. A hardcore sog operator and an earth bound hippie and the opposing styles.
I don't care about the politics of why Dave is no longer on the show. The bottom line is that I can still learn a lot from him

----------


## Skysoldier

I suspect that Dave realized he needed to spend more "quality time" with Iris. I, for one, certainly can't blame him for that. Just sayin'.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sarge47

At 7 pm CST Dual Survival will start off on the Discovery Channel by introducing Joe Teti.  Then, at 8 pm, the 1st episode of the new season starts!  Yee Haw!!    :Santasmile: 

Right now they're replaying several episodes of Man vs. Wild, followed by 3 episodes of Man, Woman, wild, so that Hunter can feed his "Ruth jones," then replaying several episodes of the older Dual survivor series so all of you Cantorbury can say good bye properly, then into the new stuff...enjoy!

----------


## letslearntogether47

I'm not sure if you guys seen this from Dave C. on youtube.
If this is not ok,then you have my apologies.
FWIW,I think the show looks much more staged now and is missing the humor.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDmRrJ-GdUA&noredirect=1

----------


## letslearntogether47

Ok,did anybody catch the message last night at the beginning of the new season?
Says something about a team member leaving the show,and they're not talking about Dave.

----------


## letslearntogether47

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cody-...ation=timeline

Dual Survival Update

Dear Campers,
Unfortunately, I have been fired by Discovery Channel for differences over safety and health concerns on the show and will no longer be a part of Dual Survival.

Although Ill miss elements of the show, what Ill miss the most are my fans and the opportunity to teach - on a global level  life saving skills, indigenous culture, and values of integrity and respect toward our natural world.

I have received numerous letters from viewers. Many are from kids, or their parents or grandparents, describing in detail how the show has changed their lives. It has brought families together, inspired kids to go outdoors, and motivated moms and dads around the world to take that family camping trip, many for the first time. If I can use a TV show to encourage people to turn off TV and turn on nature, I have done my job.

Thank you all very much for your support over the years. Be safe and prepared, and maybe Ill train with you in the woods some day!

----------


## crashdive123

> Ok,did anybody catch the message last night at the beginning of the new season?
> Says something about a team member leaving the show,and they're not talking about Dave.


Yes, it added something like .....These episodes are what led to that event....or something like that.  Pretty good marketing IMO to get viewers to tune in to find out what all the kerfuffle was over.

----------


## letslearntogether47

> Yes, it added something like .....These episodes are what led to that event....or something like that.  Pretty good marketing IMO to get viewers to tune in to find out what all the kerfuffle was over.



That's what I was thinking.

----------


## DomC

Yeah, it's the first time I see Cody carrying a new style of knife on his hip instead of around his neck...Joe was irritating as usual...I probably tune in next Wednesday to watch the conclusion of last night's episode...beats watching anything else on that night.

Dom

----------


## letslearntogether47

I don't know. I like Cody but,god bless,he can be annoying as well.  :Wink:

----------


## Great Dane

I only saw a couple of the shows from the first season. I liked the contrast between the hippie/earth type of guy and someone with a special forces background like myself.

Not a fan of Bear Grylls though.

----------


## crashdive123

The first guy did not have a special forces background. He attended some schools and performed clerical duties.

----------


## letslearntogether47

There was more chemistry between Dave and Cody.
They had some laughs. Cody actually seemed to be having fun. Now it's just the same ole same ole.
If I want to watch a hippy and a vet arguing, I'll just go to the local bar.

----------


## Wildthang

> If this guy was trained by David Scott-Donelan he is one of the best trained survivors in the world. 
> 
> You guys apparently do not remember the Selous Scouts.  There was a time when every "special forces" soldier in the world was aware of them.    My concern with using military trained people is that they are, by instinct, very mission completion oriented at the risk of life and limb.  Everything is s "push". 
> 
> _"The person that the Selous Scouts were looking for was a mix between the soldier who can work in a unit and a loner who can think and act on his feet.[5]
> 
> Selection was rigorous, and even tougher than the Rhodesian Special Air Service course.[citation needed] When volunteers arrived at Wafa Wafa, the Selous Scouts' training camp, on the shores of Lake Kariba they were given a taste of the hardships they would have to endure. On reaching the base (which was a 25-kilometre run away from the drop-off point) they saw only a few straw huts and the blackened embers of a dying fire. There was no food issued. The objective of the training at this point was to narrow the list of potential recruits by starving, exhausting and antagonizing them.[citation needed] This was successful, with 40 or 50 men out of 60 usually dropping out within the first two days of training.
> 
> The selection course had a total duration of 17 days. From dawn to 7 am recruits were put through a strength-sapping fitness programme. After they had completed this, they trained in basic combat skills. They were also required to traverse a particularly nasty assault course several times in the course of the training program. The course was designed to overcome their fear of heights. When darkness fell, they began night training. In the first five days of the course, no food was issued, while for the rest of the period only rotten animals were allowed. At the end of training, they had to carry out an endurance march of 100 kilometres. Each volunteer was laden with 30 kilograms of rocks in his packs. These rocks were painted red, to ensure that they could not be discharged and replaced at the end.[4]
> ...


Wow,

They should have just killed them all and see who could resurect themselves :Smartass:

----------


## redromad

I want to say that I do not doubt the toughness of the Sealous Scouts but I will add that that exerpt is from Wikapedia which is notoriuosly inaccurate

----------


## kyratshooter

Nope, it has to be true, it's on the internet! :2: 

And the thread is about a TV show, which also has to be true because it's TV.

So this has to be double true!

Right???

----------


## Great Dane

> The first guy did not have a special forces background. He attended some schools and performed clerical duties.


I was unaware of that. I never did much research on that guy. He was just represented like that when I saw it...

----------


## Grizz123

I decided to stop watching after the second episode, too much goofy drama crap for me

----------


## crashdive123

> I was unaware of that. I never did much research on that guy. He was just represented like that when I saw it...


And that is why he is no longer on the show.....lying about his military service.

----------


## Black Mountain

I haven't been able to watch the fourth season since it doesn't air on our Discovery yet, so how has this season been? From what I can gather it's just more drama, ending with Cody being given the boot (that episode is Wednesday if I read the schedule correctly).

----------


## Seniorman

If you want to see what Mykel Hawke thinks about some "prevarications" made by Joe Teti about his military background, go to this link and scroll down to the May 7 post.

http://seanlinnane.blogspot.com/

Sean Linnane (pseudonym) is a retired U.S. Special Forces member and the above is his blog.

Interesting read.

S.M.

----------


## letslearntogether47

So Cody quit the show.  :Frown: 

He was "compromising the mission!!!".
I respect Joe,but, I liked Dave much better. Had a sense of humor and got along with Cody.
I hope Dave and Cody make a show together and put it on the same time as DS.

----------


## letslearntogether47

Interesting,

http://rockymountainbushcraft.blogsp...kel-hawke.html

----------


## backpacker3

Personally I don't think joe is that great of a survivalist. Don't get me wrong I'm not saying he couldn't survive on his own but I think he goes too much by the book and doesn't always consider the big picture. It also doesn't seem like he has better survival skills that anyone else with a little bit of practice does like fire starting, shelter building and I've never seen him find any edible plants I don't think. 
It seemed to me that he relied heavily on Cody to make a lot of decisions until he disagreed with him and wasted time and energy to argue over it. The big deal that was made over the arguement thay had over shelter was really played up for the drama of it but when it came down to it joe wasn't listening to Cody telling him that his feet weren't going to fall off because he was walking in the snow.

I think joe is like bear grylls with survival skills they have very similar survival styles but joe doesn't always have the skills to back him up

----------


## hunter63

I just think it hilarious that the big bad outdoors experts are acting like tweenie girls.....*****ing and ditching their BFF's.
As Dave would say, I you gonna run with the big dogs, leave your shirt at the house.

Bhohahahaha

Ruth is Hot.

----------


## Rick

Would you look at that?! I think I broke a nail.

----------


## welderguy

I say we send rick over to the producers house in his "HONG" as protest over Cody leaving the show!!! that would fix em!!!!

----------


## hunter63

> I say we send rick over to the producers house in his "HONG" as protest over Cody leaving the show!!! that would fix em!!!!


Lets ALL go over and protest.....
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## welderguy

Do I have to wear the mankini or can i just wear my speedo hong

----------


## 1stimestar

AHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!  Wait, that one's pretty cute.

----------


## point man

Those men are wrong


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter63

> Those men are wrong
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's the hat.

----------


## welderguy

> It's the hat.


yeah im not wearing the stupid hat I draw the line there.

----------


## point man

No no no. They have no tans.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## point man

I imagine them all having British accents 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## crashdive123

I try not to imagine them at all.

----------


## point man

> I try not to imagine them at all.


I really wish I couldn't imagine allot of things. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## welderguy

> I imagine them all having British accents 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Ok thats just weird !!!!!

----------


## welderguy

I was thinking canadian !!!

----------


## point man

> Ok thats just weird !!!!!


Right? Though?  

Cherrio my dear dear boy, and good day to you. Bloody fine day for a dip aye? Balls up!

Oh bollocks! This mankini is liftin up me arse!

Plonk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## welderguy

> right? Though?  
> 
> Cherrio my dear dear boy, and good day to you. Bloody fine day for a dip aye? Balls up!
> 
> Oh bollocks! This mankini is liftin up me arse!
> 
> Plonk
> 
> 
> sent from my ipad using tapatalk


 hahahahahaha!!!!!

----------


## Great Dane

> I think joe is like bear grylls with survival skills they have very similar survival styles


That's hardly surprising, given their backgrounds.

----------


## Batch

> Personally I don't think joe is that great of a survivalist. Don't get me wrong I'm not saying he couldn't survive on his own but I think he goes too much by the book and doesn't always consider the big picture. It also doesn't seem like he has better survival skills that anyone else with a little bit of practice does like fire starting, shelter building and *I've never seen him find any edible plants I don't think.* 
> It seemed to me that he relied heavily on Cody to make a lot of decisions until he disagreed with him and wasted time and energy to argue over it. The big deal that was made over the arguement thay had over shelter was really played up for the drama of it but when it came down to it joe wasn't listening to Cody telling him that his feet weren't going to fall off because he was walking in the snow.
> 
> I think joe is like bear grylls with survival skills they have very similar survival styles but joe doesn't always have the skills to back him up


Even if Joe were to identify a plant it is no indication of his personal knowledge. They have production crews on site and they spend several days with experts on the location that they are "surviving" in. These shows are for our entertainment and are scripted and performed for that purpose.

----------


## Oddmott

No idea if this has been posted - i'm relying on the general forum search to pull the most recent mention of him - but Joseph Teti has been stripped of his Special Forces Association membership and added to their wall of shame.

Read more here...
http://www.armytimes.com/article/201...ion-membership

----------


## finallyME

Dual Survival sure has a hard time finding their military expert.

----------


## Batch

> Dual Survival sure has a hard time finding their military expert.


They don't need one. But, Teti sucks at wilderness skills.

----------


## Tokwan

I think he is a bit panicky. He would serve better as a sidekick in the show and not take the lead. There is another show where Matt Graham was part of the show...it was about a group identifying a member and would leave him to survive somewhere....this is another good one and some of the people in the show, are much better than Teti.

In Malaysia, there is a new show called "Marooned". It kinda shows no crew, no tools and the marooned guy is just with a camcorder....quite a good show, educational.

----------

